# Metrolink Express Service May Be Coming Soon



## Spokker (Jan 6, 2011)

There is a dearth of details, but Metrolink is planning express service that may start later this year.

http://www.kcet.org/updaily/socal_focus/transportation/metrolink-to-pilot.html



> So would commuters want an express train that delivers them to L.A. Union Station 30 to 45 minutes faster from the furthest-away stations (stations between would be skipped)? "I think people would ride that service," Fenton said with an inspired tone in his voice.
> While no line has been chosen yet--staff are still analyzing which route would be best to test out--Fenton would like to start the service in March or April. "I think there's going to be a few options as we develop what the data looks like."


I say the San Bernardino Line would be first, that is, if there is enough track capacity for express service. It has the most to gain, in my view, from skipping stops and it has the highest ridership in the system.

The Antelope Valley Line gets a lot of ridership from Lancaster and Palmdale, though, so any gains would only help attract more long-distance riders, who also pay the highest fares (the trip mile cap was lifted after the last fare increase).

The Orange County Line is among the fastest lines in terms of average speed already, and the Pacific Surfliner is a kind of quasi-express service relative to Metrolink anyway. I doubt the OC Line is going to be a candidate.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jan 6, 2011)

Pacific Surfliner also serves as a Express train for the Ventura County Line as well.

EDIT: Well, no. Surfliner serves most of the stations. Gets me thinking if Metrolink put express service on this line maybe it would be faster to go from Oxnard to LA compared to the Surfliner?


----------



## GiantsFan (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, I didn't know metrolink didn't have any express services ...






How close together are the stops on average? Here in the SF area caltrain stops are 4-8 minutes apart ... and we have "baby bullet" express services that only stop at ~25% of the stops (around 5 stops). It shortens the trip from over 90 minutes to just under 60.


----------



## Eric S (Jan 6, 2011)

This seems like a natural service change that would come over time with growth. Metrolink is a fairly expansive system (lots of lines on the map), but a number of the routes offer relatively sparse service, particularly compared with San Francisco, Chicago, and East Coast commuter rail systems. As more service is added, it would seem natural to eventually begin to offer some form of limited stop/express service.


----------



## gswager (Jan 7, 2011)

I thought Metrolink used to have an express service several years ago on San Berdoo Line.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Aloha

What I cant see is how Metrolink can run Express trains as so much of the system is single track where trains must meet or pass in sidings.


----------



## Spokker (Jan 7, 2011)

GiantsFan said:


> How close together are the stops on average? Here in the SF area caltrain stops are 4-8 minutes apart ... and we have "baby bullet" express services that only stop at ~25% of the stops (around 5 stops). It shortens the trip from over 90 minutes to just under 60.


The stops are spaced way further apart than on Caltrain. I doubt you could see those kinds of gains with an express service.

On some lines, there are windy twisty sections of slow running, such as the section through Soledad Canyon. So how much time is really saved by not stopping at, say, Vincent Grade/Acton?


----------



## Eric S (Jan 7, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> 
> What I cant see is how Metrolink can run Express trains as so much of the system is single track where trains must meet or pass in sidings.


You don't necessarily need multiple tracks to run express and local trains. You just have to make sure the express train leaves long enough after the local train that it does not catch up with it and need to pass it.


----------

